# Help my ragdoll attacks me



## Hayleypoppy1

Hello, 

I have a 7 month ragdoll female, she is called Bleu. She is lovely however she randomly attacks me with her ears back and will jump and go for my hands and feet. This is daily and she bites hard! 

She is so loving other times and will have a cuddle and she follows me everywhere. 

She just has biting outbursts like she wants to kill me. I don’t know what I’m doing wrong. 

I have took her to the vets and they said I need to see a behaviourist but they are so so expensive so I’m calling out for help first to see if anyone can help me or give me training tips. I have uploaded a video of what she looks like when she bites me. 

She lives in a lovely house I give her everything she wants, I don’t get why she keeps doing it  it’s ruining her as a cat, I got a ragdoll because of their nature and I’m just stuck. I got her spayed the other day as the vets said that might make her be less aggressive. I have just today changed her food. So yes if anyone can help me I will be so great full. Thank you. Hayley


----------



## Hayleypoppy1




----------



## ChaosCat

What I see in the video is rough playing but no vicious attack. Believe me, if Bleu really wanted to bite you you’d be screaming, not telling her to get off.

You can try having a kicker toy near you to use when she comes to play that way.

Another cat might be a good idea. They power each other out and can bear rough playing way better than humans.


----------



## Hayleypoppy1

Well this is what I thought, she is nasty at the vets though and wouldn’t let them go near her without biting, they are the ones who told me she needs to see a behaviourist. She is 7 months old, she does draw blood sometimes when she gets my ankles though, she has loads of toys. 

I pick up a new ragdoll on the 10th I’m just hoping she will accept the new ragdoll (from the same breeder and cat mum and dad) so they will be brother and sister. 

I just don’t want to fork out £500 for a behaviourist if it’s just something I can change. 

Thank you 

Hayley


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Yes, I'd suggest a kicker type toy too - Bleu is currently using your hand/arm as she would a kicker toy. So the idea is to have one nearby and when she starts to 'bunny' kick you replace your hand/arm with the toy.


----------



## kimthecat

Vet's don't know so much about cat behaviour !
As already said , the video shows normal kitten behaviour .


----------



## moggie14

I agree with everything already said. She is clearly a kitten that has been encouraged to play with your hands as toys which is a common mistake. She is not vicious, just playful and needs (as already mentioned) a Kickeroo type toy to give her when ever she goes for your hand or arm.
She is rather old at 7 months to be spayed, 4 months old would have been better however I'm sure you'll see a difference quite soon.
She needs loads of play to burn off her energy - do you have a string toy such as this? Excellent and I can highly recommend 
https://www.purrsinourhearts.co.uk/shop/index.php?route=product/product&path=23&product_id=423


----------



## Sacrechat

That is definitely only rough play. As others have said, give her a toy she can kick and get up removing yourself from the situation. She will eventually get the message that what she’s doing isn’t acceptable.

She’s drawing blood because she hasn’t yet learned to inhibit her bite, but when you get your other cat, she will most likely direct her rough play at her new playmate and will learn about bite inhibition.

Don’t listen to your vet. They might know how to diagnose illnesses and treat them, but they often know buggerall about cat behaviour.


----------



## buffie

I agree with all that has been said and I say this from personal experience.
Meeko my male ragdoll was a vicious thug as a kitten ,he attacked /stalked and launched himself randomly and believe me it hurt.
I was lacerated and bitten on a daily basis ,I had some excellent advice from members on this forum but in the end I had to bring in the help of a behaviourist.
It was 7ish years ago but was nowhere near £500 ,from memory it was I think around £80 for a home consult/written report and on going phone calls for support.
He was diagnosed with predatory play aggression most likely a combination of poor socialisation and a fault in his "hard wiring" but he was way more aggressive than your kitten in the video.
I was stupid in not doing my homework and brought him home too early at 9/10 weeks from a "breeder" I learned later known for producing kittens with behaviour issues.
If I sit as you are in the video Meeko will still launch himself at my arm,wrap his front legs round it and mouth my arm but he no longer "bites" .
Any thing you know that will act as a trigger try to avoid doing it.
It took a lot of work redirecting his "attacks" always being aware where he was and distracting him as soon as I saw an attack was likely.
Learning not to react in any way if he did bite etc but to remain absolutely still and silent until he stopped (took a lot of tongue biting I can assure you),once he stopped to walk away and ignore him the reason being if they get any response from their behaviour they assume you are joining in and the last thing they want is for you to ignore them.
One word of warning I was given was that not all behaviour changing methods work , many can make things worse which is why if you do feel you need the help of a behaviourist it is important to use someone either recommended by your vet or from http://abtcouncil.org.uk/clinical-animal-behaviourists.html
If there is anything I can do just ask I'll try to help if I can


----------



## chillminx

@Hayleypoppy1 - your kitten Bleu is beautiful! 

From the video I can see that all she wants to do is play with you, and she gets frustrated when you push her away and keep saying say 'no'. So then she tries even harder to convince you to play by jumping at your arm. I can see how excited she is getting.

Basically it is the kind of lively playful behaviour she would exhibit to one of her litter mates. Kittens are often quite rough with each other when they play. It is how they learn the process of protecting themselves from predators and other cats.

As Bleu has no kittens to play with she is treating you as though you're her playmate and is trying to get you to play 'rough and tumble' with her. Some people don't mind having such rough play with their kitten, but I find they usually put on a thick gardening glove ( and even a jacket) before doing so. 

Myself, I prefer to redirect a kitten's need for rough play towards suitable toys, to save my skin from being lacerated, LOL.  Kong Kickeroos are a good example of the kind of toy I mean. Buy 3 or 4 of them and leave them around the house so they are always within reach for you to grab when needed and redirect Bleu's attention to.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/KONG-Kicke...780765&sr=1-1&keywords=kong+kickeroo+cat+toys

First don't say "no" to her and pull away from her when she jumps at you as it will just wind her up (as happened in your video). Instead squeal "ouch' in quite a high pitched tone. Then keep still, don't snatch your hand/arm away. Then slip one of the Kickeroo toys between Bleu's paws. You can even hold the tail end of the toy and have a little tug of war with her. My kittens all loved it when I did that. One of my boys, aged 10, still loves it!

If your new kitten is much younger than Bleu (as I assume) you will have to be careful how you introduce them, and don't leave them unsupervised. Bleu may play rather too roughly with a younger kitten. He won't mean any harm but he may not know his own strength. If so, please don't say "no" to him, (unless of course he is being mean or vicious to the kitten) but instead use distraction techniques for Bleu and keep the little kitten safe.

I don't see anything in the video that warrants the intervention of a cat behaviourist at this stage. Some kittens can be a bit lively at the vet's, trying to bite or swipe etc. Even some adult cats can be like that at the vets. Vets are usually accustomed to handling such behaviour.


----------



## Hayleypoppy1

Thank you everyone for your great advice. I got Bleu at 8 weeks old!!! And my new kitten is ready and again he is 8 weeks old? The breeder lives on a farm and she breeds horses and ragdolls, Even the RSPA give her animals to look after. She has been very helpful to which now makes me feel nervous bringing Teddy home (our new ragdoll) I go on holiday as well at the end of the month and the breeder has kindly offered to look after both Bleu and Teddy. I thought it would be easier for me to introduce them as Bleu is comfy in her own home rather then being introduced to another kitten elsewhere. That way she wont be stressed out leaving the house when we go on holiday and she will have a friend or familiar face with her. The vets have put notes on m file saying BEWARE OF THE CAT haha personally I dont think she was that bad when they seen her she just swiped a few times and was moaning. I am self employed so luckily work from home, if I did have to pop out I wouldnt leave Bleu and Teddy together (just incase) I will upload a picture of Teddy. I will try all of these tips and hopefully Bleu will stop her hand and ankle biting. I have just ordered a big cat frame for her too as she does love to climb! I will order some kickaroo toys too, she had a unicorn teddy that she loves to kick haha.


----------



## Hayleypoppy1

Teddy


----------



## Hayleypoppy1

Bleu


----------



## lorilu

Hayleypoppy1 said:


> I got Bleu at 8 weeks old!!!


I am not surprised then to hear of the problems you are having. 8 weeks is much too young for a kitten to leave mother and litter mates. She hasn't learned the appropriate socialization, and your new kitten is likely to have similar issues.

If I were you I would ask the breeder to keep the new kitten until you return from your trip, so the kitten will be of a more appropriate age to leave the nest. I wouldn't let the breeder "introduce" the two while Bleu is being boarded there either. Bleu should be kept in her own safe space, whatever set up the breeder has for boarding, not forced to interact with strange cats. She will be stressed enough as it is, being out of her environment.

As for the rest, you've already been given the best advice for her behavior. Please understand that this will take time for Bleu to understand what is expected of her, as she has been allowed to behave this way for a while.

She will get it, but it will take time, patience, and consistency. Never yell at her or be rough with her. Teach her gently.


----------



## buffie

@Hayleypoppy1 
As I previously said I made the mistake of getting Meeko at 10 weeks and paid the price for my bad judgement and I honestly think you may have too.
Ragdolls are known to be a very laid back and friendly breed and most if not all that come from responsible breeders will leave at 12/13 weeks registered/ fully vaccinated /sometimes even neutered and fit the breeds typical placid nature.
The problems you are facing now although not as severe as mine with Meeko are not normal in a ragdoll kitten and usually are a result of leaving mum and siblings too soon and poor socialisation .
Sadly your new kitten may be exactly the same in temperament as Bleu which may make introductions difficult.
Sorry if this comes across as being a bit negative.

Sorry @lorilu cross posted[/USER]

Don't know why this ended up green text


----------



## lorilu

buffie said:


> @lorilu
> As I previously said I made the mistake of getting Meeko at 10 weeks and paid the price for my bad judgement and I honestly think you may have too.
> Ragdolls are known to be a very laid back and friendly breed and most if not all that come from responsible breeders will leave at 12/13 weeks registered/ fully vaccinated /sometimes even neutered and fit the breeds typical placid nature.
> The problems you are facing now although not as severe as mine with Meeko are not normal in a ragdoll kitten and usually are a result of leaving mum and siblings too soon and poor socialisation .
> Sadly your new kitten may be exactly the same in temperament as Bleu which may make introductions difficult.
> Sorry if this comes across as being a bit negative.
> 
> Sorry @lorilu cross posted
> 
> Don't know why this ended up green text


 I think when you tagged me somehow the rest of the post got caught up in the OPs tag. If you click on the green text it takes you to the OP's little snapshot. lol No need to apologize. Your advice is spot on of course!. xx


----------



## Hayleypoppy1

I want to hear this so please don’t hold back as I want a happy ragdoll. The breeder has said we can pick him up after holiday which will then be 13 weeks so maybe I should hold off? And just pick teddy up after then. 

I didn’t realise 8 weeks was too young for a kitten to leave. I know I thought ragdolls are laid back and apparently don’t have any attack in them etc. Maybe I should just have a word with the breeder and tell her to keep hold of teddy until we return from holiday? I’m worried for bleu now as I don’t want her to stress out with her being away from me, I think a cattery will really stress her out though. Oh god. Now I’m nervous going on holiday haha!!


----------



## buffie

Hayleypoppy1 said:


> I want to hear this so please don't hold back as I want a happy ragdoll. The breeder has said we can pick him up after holiday which will then be 13 weeks so maybe I should hold off? And just pick teddy up after then.
> 
> I didn't realise 8 weeks was too young for a kitten to leave. I know I thought ragdolls are laid back and apparently don't have any attack in them etc. Maybe I should just have a word with the breeder and tell her to keep hold of teddy until we return from holiday? I'm worried for bleu now as I don't want her to stress out with her being away from me, I think a cattery will really stress her out though. Oh god. Now I'm nervous going on holiday haha!!


If the "breeder" and I use this term loosley for obvious reasons  is willing to keep the new kitten until it is 13 weeks old although that will be better it will only really work if the mother and siblings are kept together too as it is the family group that does the teaching.
It may be that your new kitten wont have the same issues but with the same parents and the same rearing I wouldn't want to bet on that sadly.
As for Bleu yes she may be stressed a bit in a cattery but it also may help her to appreciate home life a bit more.
What ever you do I hope it all works out okay,please stick around and keep us updated


----------



## Hayleypoppy1

Well that’s what I’m thinking, all the last kittens sold very very quickly and they will probably all be gone leaving Teddy on his own anyway? I just feel all so confused with all this now. Shall I speak to the breeder? She is really nice and I’ve spoken to her about numerous things? Oh no I just don’t know what to do about this situation now.


----------



## buffie

I'm really sorry that you are in this situation but I can only give you my thoughts on the situation.
I personally would never take another kitten from a similar situation to the one that Meeko came from as I know he wasn't properly reared.
The person who bred your girl may be a very nice person and willing to help you etc but the bottom line sadly is that she is a "back yard breeder" most likely breeding from cats which were sold to her , at best , from cats never meant to be bred from but most likely bought from another "backyard breeder".
I personally would not be looking to get another kitten right now and would concentrate on Bleu , obviously if you wanted to add another kitten you don't want to leave it too long but it would worry me that the kitten you are considering could very easily have similar behaviour issues.
I hope Bleu settles down soon and that everything else works out well.


----------



## lorilu

I have to agree with buffie. No way would I be buying another kitten from this place. And I would not, ever, plan on bringing in a new kitten or cat only a few weeks before going away, regardless of where the cat or kitten was coming from.

When I adopt a new cat, I arrange my life to be home more than ever.

If you won't cancel your plans, can you find a pet sitter to come in and take care of Bleu? She'd be much better off staying in her own home.

I know, it's easy for us to say - do this or don't do that - when these feel like very big decisions. They are big decisions. But that's the way life is sometimes, making difficult not always pleasant choices.


----------



## Summercat

I don’t think a cattery is necessarily a bad thing while on holiday. It depends on the cattery many are quite nice. I would wait to get a new kitten till after the holiday though.

I do agree with previous comments that it does seem normal play behavior. I think your idea to get a playmate is a good one. 

I agree also that eight weeks is now considered young to leave mum and siblings. For a better socialized cat, they should leave later. If this breeder lets kittens go that young, it is a red flag.
You can risk problems down the road. It is not a guarantee of problems but increases the odds of having issues.


----------



## Cassie112

My male ragdoll behaved exactly as your video when he was 7 - 8 months old. I took the advice on here and bought him more kickeroos and gave him one every time he did it. He still occasionally behaves like this and I gently push into him until he releases me and then give him a toy to kick and walk away. Pulling away just made him worse!

He was definitely playing rather than being aggressive and we got him some wand toys and have him racing and leaping around and he loves it. He even gets it out and plays with it by himself. It was one recommended on here from amazon https://www.amazon.co.uk/Cat-Toy-Fe...22830542&sr=8-2-spons&keywords=cat+wand&psc=1

We also bought him a climbing post and hung feathers and toys from it on elastic so he can keep himself entertained when we aren't around http://www.zooplus.co.uk/shop/cats/scratching_posts/scratching_posts/408384 He loves it and pulls the toys until they bounce up to the next level then runs up to them.

I don't know how old he was when he left his mother as we rehomed from another family but from photo's I've seen I expect he was very young as he was very white with just a touch of colour on his nose and looks like pictures I've seen of 8 week old ragdolls.

He's a much calmer cat since we play more energetically with him and I have a lot less scratches


----------



## Hayleypoppy1

Thank you for all your comments really feel like I’m learning a lot more than what I thought I knew. I’m going to talk to my partner, the holiday was booked as a surprise for my birthday. I’m going to have a word with my parents we live a hour and half away from each other so it’s hard for someone to come and cat sit as such. I have been following the advice and yesterday Bleu didn’t bite me! Today she went to have a scratch this morning I said ouch loudly and she backed off instantly gave her a toy and she hasn’t done it since yay!! So going to keep up the work. Thank you for the toy advice I have a lot of new toys on it’s way to me now haha! Regarding the other kitten I’m going to speak to my partner tonight and explain what I’ve been speaking to everyone about as I don’t to have another cat with Behavior issues. My mum said she would look after Bleu but she has two dogs (pomeranians) Bleu loves playing with one of them but the other Pom is older and they don’t get on as much where as Lola is a puppy and Bleu and her love playing. So I don’t know if it’s a good idea sending her to my mums with both dogs around. I will figure out something, right now going to focus on Bleu and make sure she is happy because all I want for her to be in a happy and be comfortable where she lives and who she lives with etc. Thank you guys il keep you all updated xx


----------



## Hayleypoppy1

We have a very chilled out Bleu today haha


----------



## ChaosCat

Very glad to hear you already see a huge improvement!


----------



## chillminx

She is such a pretty girl  Glad to hear she is less excitable today.


----------



## Hayleypoppy1

Hey guys, so I just thought I would post an update on my little family. Please don’t judge me or hate me haha! But I went against everything you guys really said but wait for it..... it was the best thing I ever did. I got a new kitten and oh my god it was an instant connection and Bleu has not bit me once or the kitten. They have become the best of friends and it so amazing to watch. I know everyone said not to get another cat however something told me to and i have no regrets. Bleu is a changed cat and teddy and Bleu adore one another. She even had an injection at the vets and the vets called her an angel!!!! (Big deal to me) haha they can’t even get over how much she has changed. This is them thank you to everyone who took their time out to reply to me I brought kickeroos and a big cat frame too and they love them!!! Hayley xx


----------



## Hayleypoppy1

X


----------



## ChaosCat

ChaosCat said:


> What I see in the video is rough playing but no vicious attack. Believe me, if Bleu really wanted to bite you you'd be screaming, not telling her to get off.
> 
> You can try having a kicker toy near you to use when she comes to play that way.
> 
> *Another cat mighrt be a good idea*. They power each other out and can bear rough playing way better than humans.


Actually that was what I advised. 

Very glad it works so well. They look like a perfect team for sure!


----------



## Calvine

Glad it worked out so well for you all! Stay in touch please!!


----------



## Hayleypoppy1

It was the best idea ever haha thank you so happy


----------



## Summercat

They look very happy, glad things are well


----------



## chillminx

@Hayleypoppy1 - I'm another one who replied to you and did NOT advise you not get another kitten. What I said was be careful how you introduce them to each other because of the big difference in their size.

They are both very pretty cats.


----------



## moggie14

Aw beautiful cats and lovely photos! They look very happy together. It's always a risk introducing cats or kittens but I'm pleased it has worked out so well :Happy


----------



## buffie

Well I'm one who advised against getting another kitten from the same "breeder" and stick by my advice.
That said I'm happy for you and Bleu that it has worked but it could so easily have gone very badly.
I dont mean to sound harsh but by lining the pockets of this less than ethical breeder you have helped to keep her "business" alive .


----------



## Mya's Mum

I agree that this is rough play. I too have 7-month old kitty and she does exactly the same thing. I might be cleaning with my back to her and she will jump on my back or leg and dig her claws into me. She also tries to attack and bite my hands. I think it's just an overload of energy and playfulness. I have wondered whether getting another cat would be a good idea but I am afraid she might get to rough if I introduce another pet to the house. I am hoping that this "aggressive" behaviour will disappear as she gets a bit older and I hope that Bleu settles down too!


----------

